
Modems, wArEz, and ANSI art: Remembering BBS life at 2400bps - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/01/modems-warez-and-ansi-art-remembering-bbs-life-at-2400bps/
======
Kirkman14
Great reminiscence, though I wish he talked a bit more about BBS door games
([http://breakintochat.com/wiki/BBS_door_game](http://breakintochat.com/wiki/BBS_door_game)).
They always get short shrift in my opinion.

